# Introduce myself



## Happygolucky (May 23, 2010)

I hope that this is the correct method to use in order to introduce myself. I am Don Wen, a Shaolin disiple of Siddhartha Gautama. I wish to obtain wisdom, to learn the way, to follow the way of the Tao, to walk the right path and to help others along the path. This is the purpose of my life, to learn. 

 I see that there are many kinds of mantises and I seek advice on which species are large and also if smaller ones are unique in movement and style, which of those are to be considered for study of movement and technique.

I seek a mantis which display stances which are used to brace for and to execute offensive attack or evasive defense tactics. I am not sure which one I will need for this. I seek not to injure the mantises, or to pit them against one another, only to study how they approach and overcome the prey or opponent they seek to capture. If you are a seller or an expert, any answers are most welcome. Thank you, Don


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2010)

Ok. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

Welcome. Many of them move differently. Some are more aggresive than others, so have a much different approch to hunting and hidding. I say study as many as you can.


----------



## massaman (May 23, 2010)

the rhombodera basalis is a interesting one to study as in my observations its silent but can be deadly as the ones I had like to either lay in wait and strike at their prey or they tend to slowly stalk the prey they seek and may their attacks and they are one of the ones I like to watch when they are in prey stalking mode!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

Hummm,welcome, but I don't see nothin


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hummm,welcome, but I don't see nothin


Me either. What are those guys replying too?


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

Happy said:


> I hope that this is the correct method to use in order to introduce myself. I am Don Wen, a Shaolin disiple of Siddhartha Gautama. I wish to obtain wisdom, to learn the way, to follow the way of the Tao, to walk the right path and to help others along the path. This is the purpose of my life, to learn.
> 
> I see that there are many kinds of mantises and I seek advice on which species are large and also if smaller ones are unique in movement and style, which of those are to be considered for study of movement and technique.
> 
> I seek a mantis which display stances which are used to brace for and to execute offensive attack or evasive defense tactics. I am not sure which one I will need for this. I seek not to injure the mantises, or to pit them against one another, only to study how they approach and overcome the prey or opponent they seek to capture. If you are a seller or an expert, any answers are most welcome. Thank you, Don


See it now?


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2010)

revmdn said:


> See it now?


Blank box.


----------



## ismart (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

I didn't either till I realized u have to highlight the box.





Us old folks dont play games to well


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

Really? I can see it fine. White letters. I'm using Euphoria.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Really? I can see it fine. White letters. I'm using Euphoria.


That's why. I use IP Board and it is a litle hard to see white letters on a white background.


----------



## revmdn (May 24, 2010)

:lol: :blink: 



Rick said:


> That's why. I use IP Board and it is a litle hard to see white letters on a white background.


----------

